# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Εφαρμογή ,  προγραμματακι στο κινητό

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα καμμιά ιδέα, καποια πρόταση για προγραμματάκι-εφαρμογή μέσω κινητού (play store) για ηλεκτρονικους ηλεκτρολογικούς υπολογισμούς κτλ.;

----------


## nestoras

Δες αυτό:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ttronica&hl=el

*ElectroDroid*

----------


## diony

Δες αυτό

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...lcolielettrici


Επίσης και αυτό το οποίο αξίζει να το έχεις

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...m.toolbox.free

----------

